

Letting plumbers duplicate your product - opeadeoye
http://www.opeadeoye.com/Articles.aspx/Letting-plumbers-duplicate-your-product
Letting plumbers duplicate your product can be beneficial to you.
In any industry, when the factors of production are placed in the direct control of a larger audience than is currently predominant, the players in that industry who are at the centre of that shift get big benefits from the offshoots of the new economy.
======
jcl
Summary: You can get rich by creating technology that breaks vendor lock-in.
Numerous examples are given, but the relationship to plumbers is not
explained.

------
bdfh42
Something interesting coming out of Nigeria - not just scams then? Glad to see
it.

~~~
opeadeoye
:) Thanks. Nigeria is a case of the bad few giving a bad name to the good
many...

